# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Seksualiteti dhe erotizmi

## Mciri

*Seksualiteti dhe Erotizmi*Ku takohen? Ku ndahen?
Sipas filozofit francez, Zhorzh Bataille, njeriu u shkëput plotësisht nga gjendja e vet kafshërore, jo vetëm kur krijoi veglat e punës, por kur mundi të konceptojë marrëdhënien seksuale jo vetëm si  marrëdhënie riprodhimi, por edhe marrëdhënie në funksion të thjesht kënaqësisë; pra kemi të bëjmë me një nga abstraksionet e para të qenies njerëzore.
Për të mos hyrë tepër thellë në filozofit, do të ftoja lexuesin e këtyre reshtave, para se të vazhdojë leximin e mëtejshëm, të shkëputet për një çast nga leximi e të kërkojë brenda vetvetes çastet më të bukura që ka përjetuar në të kaluarën. Fillimisht ato duhen fiksuar si çaste e më tej duhen analizuar.
Nga retrospektiva që i bëj jetës sime, më rezulton se të gjitha çastet e bukura kanë të bëjnë me erotizmin, i cili ka në thelb seksualitetin e shëndoshë. Seksualitet të shëndoshë unë konsideroj të gjitha aktet seksuale që zhvillohen sipas ligjeve natyrore. Të tilla janë përkëdhelja midis sekseve të ndryshme, vallzimi, puthja e deri te interkursi midis mashkullit dhe femrës.
Për ta bërë më të prekshme temën e hedhur në diskutim, po kujtoj se vetë natyra ka krijuar joshjen që nga bota bimore deri te ajo shtazore. Lulet i kanë ngjyrat e ndezura, për të joshur insektet të ushqehen me polenin e tyre, në funksion të pllenimit. Zogjtë, i kanë pendët e bukura ose këndojnë shumë bukur, për të tërhequr partnerin mashkullor, për të bërë përsëri shumëzimin e tyre. Por të gjitha këto tërheqje kryhen me hile ose me art. A nuk na duken si një vepër artistike lulet apo pendët e palloit?... A ka art më të përkryer se ligjërimi i një bilbili?... Shëmbujt mund të jenë të pafundmë. Nuk mund të mos u ketë rënë në sy përplasja e brirëve midis deshve, cjepve, demave e drerëve. Ata luftojnë për ti treguar gjinisë femërore, e cila zgjedh gjithmonë, se kush është më i forti. Kjo ndodh në botën e kafshëve. 
Ndërsa bota njerëzore ka stërhollime. Vështrimet që i hidhen një vajze, këngët që i kushtohen asaj, flirtet midis meshkujve e femrave, nuk janë veçse arti i joshjes dhe ngjasojnë me botën kafshërore, por në botën njerëzore ndodh që femra të zgjedhë edhe qenien më të brishtë, si për shembull, poetin ose muzikantin. Pse? 
Mbase, sepse dëshiron të çlirohet nga funksioni saj riprodhues, i matricës; ajo kërkon diçka më të stërholluar, më sublime, por, më duket, gjithmonë të pashkëputur nga seksualiteti. 
Në funksion të çfarë qëllimi? Kujt i takon prevalenca: shumëzimit të llojit apo artit të dashuruarisë?...
Kjo është enigma që më mundon. Më ndihmoni të çlirohem prej saj!?

----------


## tvsh

seksi eshte art, detyre shoqerore,familiare dhe nevoje biologjike e femres dhe mashkullit.

eshte art sepse ka nuancen dhe stilet e tija

eshte detyre shoqerore.familiara sepse shoqeria,babai,nena pret femije nga juve

eshte trivial te shpjegohet se si seksi eshte nevoje biologjike

----------


## Viola.V

*Erota eshte "liber manual" qe shpjegon funksionimin e Sex (sipas mendimit tim ).*

...or in another words : Erota (fantasy) is a blue print of  Sex !

----------


## trestenik

a asht e mundur se njerzi me mendje te shendosh ne dit mendojn ne seks 20%

----------


## Endless

aha, me keta postues qe te kane marre pjese ty te kjo teme, s'ke per tu cliruar kurre ti daku lol

----------

